# General > Genealogy >  help? Found a little more info

## Kris Sutherland-Matthews

I'm posting this info again and I'm really seeking some help and hoping somebody out there may know something? Some of you will get sick of reading this, sorry...but I have found more info (children)

My grandfather Alexander Sutherland was born in 1889 in Westerdale, Caithness.
HIS father was James Sutherland born in 1860
and James married Cathrine who was born in 1861 

They also had the following children (Alexanders siblings)

Harrieta born 1882
Hugh born 1887
Donald born 1890
Cathrine born 1892
George born 1893
John born 1895
Margaret born 1897
David - 1901

Pleeeease!  Does anyone know anything about this family?
I know that Alexander,  my grandfather emigrated to New Zealand,  whether as a child or an adult I dont know. But he was still there in 1901 when they did the census I know that much.

Alexanders grandparents were:

James Sutherland 1823 - married Margaret Lowrie
They had two children from what I've found..
Isabella born 1849
Donald born 1851
I have searched for Donald in the rest of the census (only the free ones,  I simply cannot afford the pay sites),  but he seems to have dropped out of existance,  I wonder if he died as a child?

Then there was a Donald Sutherland born 1786 - married Isabella Budge
they had 3 children (census was in  - or were born in Orkney?? - is that anywhere near Westerday, Caithness?)
children were:  Mary - 1821,  Barbara - 1836 and Donald - 1831

Then earlier again,  a Charles Sutherland born 1750 - married Cathrine Gordon

This is as far as I have gotten on the free sites....

I live in NZ and trying to track down possible relatives still living in Caithness,  or anywhere in Scotland,  and desparately searching for someone who may be able to help?

----------


## david

> I'm posting this info again and I'm really seeking some help and hoping somebody out there may know something? Some of you will get sick of reading this, sorry...but I have found more info (children)
> 
> My grandfather Alexander Sutherland was born in 1889 in Westerdale, Caithness.
> HIS father was James Sutherland born in 1860
> and James married Cathrine who was born in 1861 
> 
> They also had the following children (Alexanders siblings)
> 
> Harrieta born 1882
> ...


Orkney is an Island off Caithness and is no where near westerdale-about 20 sea miles I think.

----------


## lindadorren

James Sutherland and Margaret Laurie (or Lawrie) had 12 children, born between 1850 and 1870. Their youngest child Mary Sutherland was my great grandmother.  
Donald died of leukaemia in 1878.  Of his siblings Thomas had 9 children!  I can send more info if you private message me.

Linda

----------

